# Tuning Cadlights TIA-1150 skimmer - help needed



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently started running my TIA-1150 skimmer. It sits in 7-8" of water and it had been running for 2 weeks already. It is still overflowing and I cannot tune it. I played with the water flow, with the bubbles and no luck.

I searched for some tips on the web and the information is kinda scarce.

Anyone can share some thoughts as to how to tune it?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Its very fine adjustment with the skimmer. I'll try to make a video


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

I have issues too. I just lift it higher up, but occasionally it'll just overflow for no reason. I have a 1220 for a 100g system.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Watch that the pump is not right up against output pipe, it seems to slide against the output and block the hole, thus causing overflowing. the pump sits on a bracket which is glued to the bottom plate, seems like vibration will cause it to slide.


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

y4zhuang said:


> I have issues too. I just lift it higher up, but occasionally it'll just overflow for no reason. I have a 1220 for a 100g system.


+1 I have the same issue with mine. Was overflowing randomly even with an ATO.

Just raise it up and it should fix the issue. Mine very rarely overflows anymore.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

After a visit to Flavio to get an emerald crab, he showed me the reason why my skimmer is overflowing. That night I took it apart, pulled the pump back on its plate (as it was blocking the out pipe) and it started skimming. I managed to tune it and I get that nasty smelling gunk.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you mind sharing? Mine has gotten stable, but still anytime it could overflow


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure thing. The pump is kinda mobile on that black plate. It has a channel that allows it to move back and forth. I suspect that due to vibration or transport, mine had no space in between the pump and the return pipe. It should be aprox. 1/8" in between the pump and the pipe for the water to be able to exit instead of being pushed upwards. 

I will try to see in I can get a rubber gasket, cut it and glue it to the pipe to prevent the pump go near the pipe again.

I needed, I can try to post a picture as well.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

Yah haha a pic would be helpful


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, I was kinda busy at work, I will try to post a picture as soon as possible.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is what I meant by space in between pump and pipe.









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

